# Is it wrong?



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

So to many times I have been told it is wrong but the few times I want a whisky/bourbon and coke I get yelled at when I use my Gentelman Jack or Maker's Mark :hn

I don't have these often so I have no need to keep cheaper stuff on hand. 

So I am her to say loudly I drink ........ and coke and it is expensive.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I drink a good bit of bourbon and other whiskeys and if I feel like mixing I use whatever I have on hand be it something cheaper like Early Times or a little nicer like Knob Creek. My favorite mixed drink is bourbon and ginger ale. I too have had that speech from others when mixing and my response is always. 'I paid for it and I'll drink it how I choose.'


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I like to have a rum and coke now and again and I have been known to use 7 year Havana Club.  When someone questions my choice I let them know that I am using "Mexican Coke", that's Coke made and bottled in Mexico, it comes in the classic glass bottle and it is made with sugar cane not corn syrup. Fortunately Costco sells it by the case.

I also use Cazadores or better for my margaritas and 10 Cane for my Mojitos.

Fresh limes, fresh mint, home made simple syrup.

You know what you like and you know what you want… life is too short. :tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> I like to have a rum and coke now and again and I have been known to use 7 year Havana Club.  When someone questions my choice I let them know that I am using "Mexican Coke", that's Coke made and bottled in Mexico, it comes in the classic glass bottle and it is made with sugar cane not corn syrup. Fortunately Costco sells it by the case.
> 
> I also use Cazadores or better for my margaritas and 10 Cane for my Mojitos.
> 
> ...


I want some of that coke, seriously!

Last time I said that I was in s america


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

As long as it's liquor and your drinking it, who cares? Drink what you want.:tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> 'I paid for it and I'll drink it how I choose.'


This is what it comes down to. I drink most bourbon/scotch whisky straight up but every once in a while I like a bourbon and coke. When I do use a soda mixer, it is usually whatever I feel like drinking that night. Be that Jack Daniels, Makers, Crown, Blanton's or 21 year old Hirsch.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Personally I could give a rats ass what other people say - Lighting a Sig IV with a Zippo, ketchup on an Angus Burger or Coke mixed with your top shelf liquor - smoke, eat or drink whatever makes one happy.

95% of the time I have always mixed my whiskey/bourbons - my better Rums I prefer over ice - but since my hospital stay my body simple can't handle anything stronger than a glass of wine without being cut/mixed. So for now even my top shelf rums get mixed with Sprite Zero (it's the only caffeine and sugar free drink that I like).



Ron


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I think as long as it is making you happy then :fu them.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I think it's a waste of good booze, but hey, your wiskey/bourbon, your money, you can decide if you want to drink it pure of mix it up with coke.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> I like to have a rum and coke now and again and I have been known to use 7 year Havana Club.  When someone questions my choice I let them know that I am using "Mexican Coke", that's Coke made and bottled in Mexico, it comes in the classic glass bottle and it is made with sugar cane not corn syrup. Fortunately Costco sells it by the case.
> 
> I also use Cazadores or better for my margaritas and 10 Cane for my Mojitos.
> 
> ...


 I enjoy both of the bourbons listed! And I agree Mexican Coke is awesome,
And for you price elitist it cost twice as much as American Coke(Cane sugar) But it is also made with Mexican water..:chk:r


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Coca-Cola has been around almost as long as the whisky you mix it in...

To mix one sophisticated drink with another that has also been refined and perfected over 100+ years...that's not a disgrace, that's a perfect marriage...

If you were shaking it up with a Red Bull, well, you may deserve a slap...but Coke is just as much of a tradition in this country as whiskey!

Mix and enjoy...

jag


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I use Maker's Mark as my standard for mixed drinks and nobody has ever complained. I just don't want to buy anything that I won't drink straight up. Maybe somebody needs to do a taste test and get back to us with the results. :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Don Fernando said:


> I think it's a waste of good booze, but hey, your wiskey/bourbon, your money, you can decide if you want to drink it pure of mix it up with coke.


See I think it is a waste of money to buy the cheap stuff.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> So to many times I have been told it is wrong but the few times I want a whisky/bourbon and coke I get yelled at when I use my Gentelman Jack or Maker's Mark :hn
> 
> I don't have these often so I have no need to keep cheaper stuff on hand.
> 
> So I am her to say loudly I drink ........ and coke and it is expensive.


Getleman Jack or Maker's Mark? Not like those are that expensive. It would be one thing if you were using $100 bourbon.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

germantown rob said:


> See I think it is a waste of money to buy the cheap stuff.


Me too, that's why I never mix


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

germantown rob said:


> So to many times I have been told it is wrong but the few times I want a whisky/bourbon and coke I get yelled at when I use my Gentelman Jack or Maker's Mark


I don't see anything wrong with this. Granted, we don't have much anything to choose from when it comes to bourbons over here, but the ones we do have (Jack & Jim, mainly) are definitely only drinkable when heavily diluted with coke or ginger ale, and I still find that they don't taste all that good...

Now, if you'd be doing that with a nice Islay malt, I might have to question your sanity...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Just because you're mixing doesn't mean you have to use crap.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

burninator said:


> Just because you're mixing doesn't mean you have to use crap.


 I agree completely. Do you use lesser ingredients in a recipe just because you're not eating it by it self? Of course not. :2


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Getleman Jack or Maker's Mark? Not like those are that expensive. It would be one thing if you were using $100 bourbon.


Completely agree. I use Maker's Mark for Manhattans. That's as mixed as I get.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

People often tell you the rules of how to live (which conveniently are the rules THEY live by) sometimes they are right but most of the time they are just right for them.

For instance if you sit down at a nice place and order a 75 dollar steak and put ketchup, A-1, 57, or similiar on it well you deserve to be taken in back and beaten _more_ senseless.

The real rule of thumb (which you are welcome to ignore) is the more it costs the more you should try to enjoy it the way it was intended.

You can do just about anything you want with almost everything you buy at a liquor store. You know when something is better quality when the price goes up and the amount you get goes down. For instance I always buy the biggest bottle of Gentleman Jack when I run out. I think I pay around 45 bucks for it. When people come over and use it I don't care if they mix it with coke, water, or mouthwash. I buy the Single Barrel of Jack for about the same price for much smaller bottle. Still not outrageously expensive but only add water or ice (if you must) otherwise drink the cheaper GJ.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Getleman Jack or Maker's Mark? Not like those are that expensive. It would be one thing if you were using $100 bourbon.


Agreed, but when I get a hankering for something sweet and have already had 4 or 5 neat I would mix a $500 bottle with Coke because that is what I want.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I swore off mixed drinks a long time ago and reminded myself why two weeks back. I had a Jack and Coke and BAM! heartburn. Right back to drinking it straight. If you enjoy mixing it, and you bought it, all the better. However, if you're drinking *my* whiskey or rum, I don't keep soda in the house so I guess you'll have to make do with straight.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Who the "F" cares what you mix in your drink.
I have been known to say that to people also when they drink Jack and Coke. 
A waste of good Jack. (Implied that it does not need to be mixed with anything. It is tasty by itself)


----------

